# [SOLVED] Black Screen on Monitor &quot;Input Not Supported&quot; when loading up certain games.



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*[SOLVED] Black Screen on Monitor &quot;Input Not Supported&quot; when loading up certain games.*

Ive noticed that when I've installed Lost Planet and Test Drive Unlimited, when I boot up each game for the first time, the screen goes blank, and a message is thrown up on the screen stating "Input is not Supported", I hear sound in the background that the game is loading up but just a blank screen stares back at me.

Now I know this has something to do with the resolution not being supported by the monitor. I have a HP w19" flat panel and its max resolution is 1440x900.

Ive searched the internet for solutions, and i've tried searching for a .cfg file in the games directory to look for a way to lower the resolution, but with these games there doesnt seem to be a config file 

Rig:
AMD Phenom 9950 (BE) 2.6ghz
ATI Radeon HD4850 1GB
4GB RAM
Windows Vista x64 SP1
(All the latest drivers/updates installed)

Can anyone help?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Black Screen on Monitor "Input Not Supported" when loading up certain games...*

hello you will first have to set folder options to view hidden folders.then navigate to the place i show in the screenshot.there is a config file there.

thats for lost planet im not sure about the other one.


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen on Monitor "Input Not Supported" when loading up certain games...*

Cheers.

I'll try it now


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen on Monitor "Input Not Supported" when loading up certain games...*

Thanks Pharoah, worked like a charm :grin:

Now I could probably apply the same solution to Test Drive fingers crossed


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Black Screen on Monitor*

glad it worked :4-cheers:


----------



## alexbmwm3 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Black Screen on Monitor &quot;Input Not Supported&quot; when loading up certain ga*

hello.....i have a problem even after reading those solutions above for test drive unlimited....I instal the game.....and then, when i try to play....the loading screen turns black and a white cornered square appears with the text " Input Not Supported ". please...if anyone can help me contact me on my ID : [email protected]


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Black Screen on Monitor "Input Not Supported" when loading up certain ga*

I fixed the Test Drive Unlimited Black Screen, by simply just uninstalling it and reinstalling. It worked fine after that. Ive tried searching for a config file for Test Drive Unlimited, but i cannot seem to find one :4-dontkno

If that doesn't work you could always look for a official patch for the game that might fix the problem, or if you have used a NOCD crack, try a different one...

Ive searched through the app data folder and the games directory and still no luck....

If anyone knows where, or if a config file exists for TDU, could they shine some light on this, for future reference

Cheers


----------

